# Christ for India



## Brian (Nov 2, 2004)

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6919

Originally posted by Abd Yesua alMasih


> I am off to india in a few weeks


Fraser, would you mind telling us about it? 

Thanks,
BRIAN


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 2, 2004)

Some people from my church and I are flying over to India at the end of november (Thailand on the way) and going to spend a while going from house church to house church etc... it is only a short term mission and while we will be taking the gospel message with us it is more an overall training thing to prepare us for other longer ones. I pray good will come out of it even still! It isnt actually a reformed church but that doesnt mean I cant work on the doctrines of grace etc... as it is a bit of a confused arminian church which does have some calvinist leaning people (even more so since I started talking about it)

[Edited on 2-11-2004 by Abd_Yesua_alMasih]


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 6, 2004)

I have been already in India for 5 times. And in Januari iam leaving again. My wife Reena is Indian, she has been born and grew up there in Dehradun/Rishikesh (North India), it's the pelgrim place for the Hindu's. But by the grace of God she grew up in a methodist family, and now she embraces reformed theology. In Dehradun there is also a good presbyatrian semminary. By the way we hath our marriage in India, ...... and if want to expercience a huge/big marriage celebration that you have experience it is India!


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 7, 2004)

How fun! We talked about going into Northern India but in the end we dont have time.


----------

